# short cycle for beginner



## wissem

hi everyone 

i m a new member here and the threads are very helpful!! i m a beginner whith steroides and i did a short cycle of anabol+ testo E of 6 weeks :15mg of anabol a day and 250 mg of testo e a week i have clomid and nolva 
i m 32 year old 94kg body wheit and maybe 15-17% body fat my last injection was almost 2 weeks ago 
pleas what is the best PCT for me and when to start it ? i can have HGC


----------



## PillarofBalance

You should have had a plan already! Bad move don't make that mistake again. Also test e for 6 weeks was a bad idea.  It just starting kicking in. Use test p for short cycles.

A standard pct of clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg per day and nolva at 40 mg per day would likely be sufficient


----------



## PillarofBalance

Oh and don't touch the hcg. Too late for that.


----------



## GreatGunz

Yeah,
You really basically wasted your gear and doses were also very low!

Always have EVERYTHING u need before starting a cycle.


----------



## wissem

thanks for reply  
 yes i had everything before starting i plant to begin my PCT 3 week after last injection whith 50 clomid 20 nolva a day but this forum is very intresting and i wanted to ask !!
its short becose its my first time and the only testo i can have in my country is testo e !  
is it ok to start 3 week after last injection or i start now!(2weeks after last inj) ?? next cycle   i plan to cycle enathat   for 12 weeks whith some anabol (4weeks) i can start when ?


----------



## PillarofBalance

wissem said:


> thanks for reply
> yes i had everything before starting i plant to begin my PCT 3 week after last injection whith 50 clomid 20 nolva a day but this forum is very intresting and i wanted to ask !!
> its short becose its my first time and the only testo i can have in my country is testo e !
> is it ok to start 3 week after last injection or i start now!(2weeks after last inj) ?? next cycle   i plan to cycle enathat   for 12 weeks whith some anabol (4weeks) i can start when ?



You only have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## AlphaD

Who advised you before hand?    Whether or not test E is all you can get where you live......u should have had some knowledge that and ester like that wont be kicking in until 5-6 weeks.......you need to run that 12 to 16 weeks.  I think it was just a waste of pinning and money.


----------



## Megatron28

You basically did Testosterone Replacement Therapy rather than a cycle.  250mg/week is slightly higher than a replacement dose.


----------



## wissem

thanks a lot for everyone  
can you advise me a cycle of anabol testo e and when can i start it ?


----------



## Megatron28

General rule of thumb is Time On + PCT = Time Off.

Try a Test only cycle next week.  Run 500mg per week.  Split pinning to 250mg every 3.5 days.  Use an AI.


----------



## wissem

an AI is too expensif to me in here .... anyway .. thanks...


----------



## Bro Bundy

wissem said:


> an AI is too expensif to me in here .... anyway .. thanks...



What do u mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance

wissem said:


> an AI is too expensif to me in here .... anyway .. thanks...



Getting breast tissue cut out of your chest will be more expensive for you I am sure.


----------



## wissem

whith 250mg testo e ?  i was told its not a big dose ! serms are suffisant no ? i will only cycle it fo 12 weeks rather than 6 ..... and with a good PCT !


----------



## wissem

i m not in the usa brother bundy i m in north africa and i dont bay something from the black market hier its not trusted ! and we have only testo e and pentastone in drugstore hier AI are too expensif here ! arimidex or ... cost the third of my salery ! but serms and  testo e are not !


----------



## Bro Bundy

wissem said:


> i m not in the usa brother bundy i m in north africa and i dont bay something from the black market hier its not trusted ! and we have only testo e and pentastone in drugstore hier AI are too expensif here ! arimidex or ... cost the third of my salery ! but serms and  testo e are not !



watch out for them lions and tigers bro


----------



## wissem

we dont have them here bro looooooooool  its bizarre ! no of all these replys are precise and helped me ! always a littel frase with big sinisme .... heh....
im wrong this forum is ........
  look out :   https://www.google.fr/search?q=tuni...9&bih=702#q=tunisia+morocco+tourisme&tbm=isch


----------



## PillarofBalance

And no mail from outside the country?


----------



## Megatron28

You can absolutely get gyno and other estradiol problems using 250mg of testosterone per week.  Ask the local surgeon how much he will charge you to remove your mammories.  I bet it is more than a 3rd of your salary.

If you can't afford to do a cycle properly you shouldn't do it.


----------



## wissem

and with AIs i will be shure it will be ok ? i think no... nothing is shure when we use AAS no ? every body reactes diffrently i think ! i was tolt to take some tamoxifene (20mg) if i feel something wrong with my nippels during cycle its not a good idea?


----------



## wissem

yes Pillarobalance ! we have  but i told you i dont bay from internet or black market only from drugstore and my coutry is very trusted whith all thinks relied to health 
ANASTROZOLE  costs  160 dolars and LETROZOLE costs 200 dolars (30 pills) EXEMESTANE 200 too its same there?
the good thing is that i didnt have gyno or something wrong only some water retention i think more from d bol  i think i dont nead to AIs next time no ???


----------



## Megatron28

Surgery to remove gyno costs what?  $5,000 dollars?


----------



## wissem

megatron my question whas : are you shure whith AIs i will be safe ?  cause i saw so much beginner cycles with no AIs . some peaple told me AIs have so much side effects and whith low doses it not necessary .... only if we feel something wrong with mammo i must take a dose of 40mm tamoxifene that day ....


----------



## Jada

If ur not going to have a Ai at hand or proper pct items then I would advice u not to run a cycle till ur serious enough.unless u don't care then by all means do what ever u want , it's ur body.


----------



## Bro Bundy

not having  a Ai on cycle is not a smart move.Even if the last cycle u did u didnt need a ai.Every cycle is different and it would be a good idea to get one


----------



## AlphaD

Im gonna have to this......save up your money... dont cycle yet until you have everything in place to run a good well thought out cycle.  This is serious game. Dont rush.  Take your time and prepare.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Megatron28 said:


> You can absolutely get gyno and other estradiol problems using 250mg of testosterone per week.  Ask the local surgeon how much he will charge you to remove your mammories.  I bet it is more than a 3rd of your salary.
> 
> If you can't afford to do a cycle properly you shouldn't do it.





Jada said:


> If ur not going to have a Ai at hand or proper pct items then I would advice u not to run a cycle till ur serious enough.unless u don't care then by all means do what ever u want , it's ur body.





Brother Bundy said:


> not having  a Ai on cycle is not a smart move.Even if the last cycle u did u didnt need a ai.Every cycle is different and it would be a good idea to get one





AlphaD said:


> Im gonna have to this......save up your money... dont cycle yet until you have everything in place to run a good well thought out cycle.  This is serious game. Dont rush.  Take your time and prepare.



I'm going to agree with all these fine gentlemen and my brother Alpha. The consequences of your actions in the AAS game can cost you dearly if you're not prepared.


----------



## wissem

Docd , i saw you in ather thread saying that nolvadex can prevent gyno and maybe reverse it why we dont use it when we are on cycle ?? 5 years ago i did the same reserch and all cycles that i found on internet countains nolva when on cycle why we do not advice it anymore theese years ??


----------



## Malevolence

I did a 6 week of Deca and never used pct and I was fine.  Sorry couldn't help it.  Long ester cycle should be at least 12 weeks anyway save the pct that you have and start over in 6 weeks when you have enough gear to do a full cycle.  don't get in a hurry or you are just wasting your time. You are probably just starting to atrophy in your bean bag so don't waste the pct


----------



## wissem

Deca is a strong anabolic but not very strong androgenious steroide it deas not shut done a tot your naturel testo its for that you wene fine


----------

